# Main > News >  Another Chris West Kickstarter Project

## torstan

He's at it again. Chris West - one of our Industry Pros - is running a Kickstarter funding drive. This time he's looking for backers for 3 double sided 22 by 34 inch posters detailing 6 different interconnected locations deep beneath the ground.

Check out the page here for more details.

----------


## Christopher West

Thanks very much for mentioning this! I was just going to post something about it, and was delighted to see that you had already done so!  :Smile: 

I just added a new reward tier that lets backers get copies of all 6 maps plus a copy of my playable adventure outline that inspired them. I hope you folks will check it out and help me get these poster maps on the market!

----------

